
Keeping Provisioning and Deployment Simple - nreece
https://www.protoapi.net/blog/1/
======
mattbillenstein
I mean, yeah, but you're just starting where those projects started -- rolling
your own with a different idea of what "simple" means. If you actually build a
business around something like this, it'll become more like the systems you
mention or you'll end up switching to one of them anyway...

